# AlphaMax 32



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

*string suppressor*

sts is very nice product - if you are looking for something a little cleaner looking try www.meanvarchery.com they will custom make a nice one. I put a meanv suppressor on an older bow and it worked beautifully. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

pos which i beleive is an archery talk sponser makes the best from what i hear. I have an sts ,but you will be better off with the pos, mean v, or other imo i have the sts on my x force ,and the way it locks down,is buy tightening an allen screw that goes directly into the stopper bar mine is all scared up and it eventualy will wear a real nasty spot on the sts.


----------



## Hornet1022 (Nov 10, 2004)

Try a Fuse


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Isn't your bow under warranty? I believe I would contact the mfg. or proshop about this issue.


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

*string tamer juior*

I use a string tamer junior on my x-force 6 

it is made for shorter brace heights, and fits perfectly and I never had problems with it.

the main reason i went with it was becasue they make it in a mossy oak which matched my bow and makes hte set up look more factory

the fuse ones are good as well but my recommendation stands with the string tamer

Good Luck


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*Warranty Issue*

That should be a problem the manufacturer's warranty should cover


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It should be under warranty, but I think Limsaver makes a rubber stopper that I've heard is better and it is around $10. Look at the Limbsaver website.


----------



## Atoz (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out Hi-Tek sports products.They make a string suppressor for my DXT and for Hoyt.


----------

